# Business Logo Design -- Input / Opinions?



## Jill (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, folks --

I'm having a new logo designed for my business and the company helping me with it sent some initial ideas. I want to see if the people here have a favorite or ideas about tweaking these.

The colors I'll be using are either blue and gold or green and gold. I'm real partial to my purple and gold horse head logo... but that's not quite right for my real job




I'm hoping that we can come up with something I'll like just as much for my practice.

Would love to hear opinions and ideas!

Thanks!

Jill






October 8, 2010:

Thanks for the input again, folks! Here's the final version of the logo. I've got proofs now, too, of business cards, letterhead, envelopes, notecards, etc., and going to decide on those this weekend. I'm excited about the new designs (and my brand new office suite!).


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, Mary Lou!

The dash thing is an apostrophe, which I (sarcastically) refer to as the flying comma







... actually, the joke in my family is a sarcastic sense of humor comes along with the apostrophe





I also like the tree and was also thinking about having it over the flying comma. It's good to hear someone else think the same. I'm having our website, letterhead, note cards, business cards, ETC. all re-done and really haven't had a logo for the company so it's probably about time I do.

With the printing, on some of the designs, it's hard for me to read it says "Asset Management" but that may just be my eyes. They don't cooperate as much as they used to.


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 1, 2010)

Love all of them but the third one down with the circle is my favorite! Very smooth!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the tree one, too. The "growing your business/life" thing


----------



## Charley (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the third one down too. The font used on the name is larger and the shading of the letters focuses my attention on the company name.


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the third one down. It draws your eye to to.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input, everyone!

My initial favorite was the 3rd one down. I like it a lot. I'm thinking I may get with the designers on Monday and see if they can combine the font of the 3rd one with the tree of the 2nd one.

Excited to get it ironed out! I just signed a lease on a MUCH bigger office space and it's gorgeous so I'm really in the mood to spruce everything up (since I need all new printed materials anyway w/ the move). Also, I'm having my business website completely re-designed.










I will share here what we eventually end up using and your input helps a lot. It's hard for me to see what's "best" because I'm just too close to it and have been doing this so long. I can't really stand back and look at it objectively at this point.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the idea of a combination of the tree and the font on the third one down. With the tree trunk working into being the apostrophe.... the tree branches/leaves could even extend to the right over the Roark a bit to tie everything in together...


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 2, 2010)

tagalong said:


> I like the idea of a combination of the tree and the font on the third one down. With the tree trunk working into being the apostrophe.... the tree branches/leaves could even extend to the right over the Roark a bit to tie everything in together...


I like this idea to and then my second favorite is the gold swirly one I like the bigger font but maybe it will look to crowded with your name and numbers on it? So my vote is the tree and move the trunk


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 2, 2010)

Good Job ML I like the 2nd one to!


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, wow!!! Thank you, Mary Lou!!! I love them both


----------



## dgrminis (Oct 2, 2010)

I must be the "oddball" as I like the VERY first one.... I like the tree one but it makes me think of another company -- I cannot think of where I have seen it but when I saw the tree it made me think of it -- I think it was for some sort of insurance (but cannot remember for sure)..... But all of them are great....


----------



## Boss Mare (Oct 2, 2010)

#1 and #3 from the original choices..

The tree-type logo wasn't eye-catching at all.. reminds me of a hotel logo..


----------



## LindaL (Oct 3, 2010)

While I see how the tree means "growth", I actually like #3 best...just the way it is.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll really be the odd ball and say I liked the 4th one. With a different color scheme I think it would be very pretty.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks again, everyone! I have gotten with the designer and will share the final product when we have it. I appreciate the input


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally like number 2 the best. It caught my attention quicker, held it longer than the others and I think it's the most conservative with the font - which I like. I'm also in the "financial services" industry and I think conservative is what most are looking for right now. Having said that, I also think the design has a life and will stand the test of time. I also like all the white space in them all and the simplicity. There's no mistake as to what your service is.

Good luck!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input again, folks! Here's the final version of the logo. I've got proofs now, too, of business cards, letterhead, envelopes, notecards, etc., and going to decide on those this weekend. I'm excited about the new designs (and my brand new office suite!).


----------



## Miniv (Oct 8, 2010)

I like it! That was smart to take the tree logo and use the other font. That was my major complaint with the tree logo design you originally showed......That font was too bland and the tree overpowered it.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, Mary Lou and MA! I am really happy with it. After a few informational changes are made, I'll really like the business cards, letterhead, etc., that they've come up with. I thought the company was already working on re-doing my business website, but they sent me a big form to fill out yesterday so that will slow things up! Didn't know I had to think so hard...


----------

